# fonction clé usb ipod shuffle G4



## sams (5 Octobre 2010)

Salut,

j'aimerais savoir si on peut utiliser le dernier ipod shuffle 4G simultanément comme clé usb pour du stockage de fichiers et comme baladeur ipod. En d'autres termes, est-ce que le fait d'activer la fonction disque dur ne bride pas  pas la fonction baladeur ?
L'idée serait d'utiliser de profiter de ses 2 fonctions simultanément :
un baladeur audio-clé USB ou une clé usb baladeur.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## arbaot (5 Octobre 2010)

Brider, cela dépends le sens que tu donne au mot....

 tu défini la part de la mémoire du shuffle qui est attribué  à la fonction USB,
 plus elle est grande moins il en reste pour la musique (Lapalisse):mouais:


----------



## sams (5 Octobre 2010)

oui le mot bridé n'est pas le bon terme. Je voulais savoir si le mode disk, ne desactive pas la fonction baladeur du shuffle. Apparemment selon toi non mais les tutoriels et manuels Apple ne parle pas de cette possibilité de définir la part de mémoire attribuable à l'une ou l'autre des fonctions.

En tous les cas, pas moyen de trouver cette info précise ni dans le support en ligne Apple (téléphone ou site web). Par téléphone, on m'a dit que c'était impossible mais j'ai bien senti que mon interlocuteur me proposait de verifier par moi-même. Donc je m'en remets à ceux qui possède cette dernière version du shuffle.

Encore merci.


----------



## arbaot (5 Octobre 2010)

au temps pour moi j'ai répondu trop vite

par défaut l'option n'est pas activée 
si tu l'active tu profite toujours du baladeur 
la fonction disque externe profite de la place laissée sans musique
si tu active le remplissage automatique de l'espace vide tu peu alors définir la part qui restera allouée à la fonction disque externe


----------



## sams (5 Octobre 2010)

Merci !


----------



## sams (16 Octobre 2010)

Pour clore le sujet :

- les fonctions baladeur et clé usb sont fonctionnelles simultanément.
- la fonction clé usb ou disque dur est activée par défaut
- le logiciel interne s'occupe de gérer l'espace libre entre fichiers musicaux gérés avec itunes et les autres fichiers copiés via le finder. Bref le remplissage est automatique.

Retour d'expérience Apple Store :

- 1 vendeur ne savait pas
- 1 autre ne comprenait pas ma demande.
- 1 autre m'a dit que le baladeur était soit clé usb, soit baladeur audio mais pas les 2.
- 1 autre au téléphone m'a envoyé par mail le manuel de l'ipod touch.

Mais sans rancunes, c'est juste pour dire que les forums d'utilisateurs sont sacrement efficace.


----------

